# Junk Yard visit



## Chris (Oct 28, 2017)

I visited a local junk yard yesterday and there was nothing but cool old stuff, only took a couple pictures but here they are. 

View attachment 20171027_130835_resized.jpg


View attachment 20171027_130839_resized.jpg


View attachment 20171027_131039_resized.jpg


View attachment 20171027_131110_resized.jpg


View attachment 20171027_131128_resized.jpg


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 14, 2018)

Somehow I missed this post but it needs a bump. 

Places like this call out to me.


----------



## tuffy (Jan 14, 2018)

I 'd liked to get the expanded metal and Cherrie picker and the ford in the first picture.


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2018)

bud16415 said:


> Somehow I missed this post but it needs a bump.
> 
> Places like this call out to me.


There is a lot of them out here. Neat stuff everywhere.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 17, 2018)

When I got back from the junkyard one day I was telling my buddy about all the things I saw there and how much potential they had if I had the time and money.
He said "you said the same thing when we went to the singles bar"


----------

